# Sparrow



## fdeviller (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
L'appli client Mail Sparrow vient de sortir pour l'Iphone.
En espérant qu'elle soit du même niveau que sa grande soeur pour mac.
Elle est dispo sur l'appstore. Je l'essaye ce soir...


----------

